# Upgraded from 40 to 60 and just showcasing :)



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I just wanted to showoff my new 60g setup.

I left all the old substrate out and put in Flourite and Flora Max mixed with tan and black pebble. I like the way it looks!

Also, I upgraded to a canister filter as well. Eheim 60 I believe, but, can't remember exact "Comfort" model.

The stock is listed. I'm hoping the "G something" bush/foreground plants spread the bottom over time. I also really like the "crypt side" of my tank.

I'm mixing my reactor tonight to restart my CO2. And my lighting is a dual T5 HO, 36" (I will save for a quad 48" soon)

*Main tank photo...*

*Swords*

*Crypt corner*

Any input and comments are welcome!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks very pretty!


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, it looks "awesome". My manly fish tank isn't "pretty" LOL


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

nice tank! i like the set up


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you all!

I can't wait till I'm a homeowner and have a 100+g setup!

I'm also in the process of finding the best deal on pressurized CO2. I like the simplicity of my reactor, but, the ease of use would be a good upgrade. Also, I want to be able to adjust to CO2 as needed.

Hey, I like the setups you folks are running around here. Ya'll got some great stuff going on!


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking really awesume, like how you set the plants up close to each kind


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, both of ya! I was trying to mix them together, when I first started a planted tank. I don't think the swords were getting enought light though. This way works and they still look really nice.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good looking tank!


----------



## billinga (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. That is a beautiful tank!!!


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks folks! I've already added a couple Panda Platies too


----------

